# preserving shark jaws



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ive got a few sets of various types of shark jaws in the freezer and am wanting to preserve them and hang them on the wall. anybody have a good way of doing this? i have done some before but they took forever to do and didnt turn out the best. i know firsthand boiling them doesnt work and putting them in an ant bed doesnt either.


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

we used to clean all the flesh and skin off the jaws, soak them in Borax for twenty four hours and then stretching and tying down the jaws in the shape you want them in. They will need to dry for weeks and don't let them get wet after drying. I have some here that were done in the sixties and they still look good.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*jaws*

basically what he said the onlly thing i will add is a red ant hill is the best way to deflesh them and if you spray with clear coat after drying them out they will last longer


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

ants didnt work ? you need some of these ants we got ,they will deflesh you if you stand still to long.i use alcohol to dry starfish and sand dollars out but they do have to be in the shape you want them to stay before you start


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

oh yea the ants work but they eat into the cartilage and jack it all up.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

The pros use beds of Maggots...I know it sounds gross but I saw a show on the discovery channel about the guys that make skeleton models and they put the limbs into these big trays filled with maggots that make short work of everything. The next step is the borax bath that someone else mentioned.

On a sidenote I mistakenly forgot a bag of shrimp on my porch for a week only to find that it was filled with the tiny critters. After almost vomiting I threw it out. having known what you intend to do I would have willfully ofered it up as a starter culture. That being said, you might be able to get some at the local bait shops.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jakec said:


> oh yea the ants work but they eat into the cartilage and jack it all up.


 
You need to discipline your ants!!:whistling: 

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> You need to discipline your ants!!:whistling:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


 i know ive been trying to get them to attack the cats that keep messing with my birds but they just wont learn.
ended up just taking the time to cut all the meat off by hand (it sucked). got them tied down on a board drying out now. thanks for the info.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

mxracer19 ive heard that too but damn thats nasty. i can see my old lady now...whats in this bucket? as she opens the lid.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

hahaha I know right? That's what the garage is for


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I soak mine in borax and peroxide. As its soaking for a couple days I hit it with a wire brush to get some of the meat off and clean it up some.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

that sounds a like a good idea. ill be trying that next time then. my hands are tore up from doing it the hard way. those shark teeth are sharp. they do look cool though even tied down on the board. once they get dry and i whiten them up theyll look awesome i hope.


----------

